# Frustration with MLCS Dovetail Jig Defects



## Routerisstillmyname

Sorry to hear about the problems. But MLCS is extremely good about exchanges and refunds. 
These days, no matter who you purchase stuff like that, they are all made in china and just have a different logo.
It's a toss up between harborfreight and the rest. You want a US made jig, you have to mortgage the house ;-)


----------



## Branum

My condolences on your problems. My Grandfather used to always say that he wasn't wealthy enough to buy cheap tools. I didn't really understand what he meant untill I bought a skil router kit. Its an ok tool but that is just it, ok. It is supposed to be skil's top router but it doesn't compare to p-c's base model (which I ended up getting). If I would of just bought the p-c first I would have saved money and time. Personally I have the p-c 4212 dove tail jig and I can bust out a drawer or box with through tails and pins in about 15-20 mins. It does cost more but what you save in time, material, and headaches makes it well worth the price.


----------



## mikedrums

Routerman, I know their customer service, but I just didn't want to wait around… especially considering that I may have gotten another one like this one. 

Branum, I'm in the same boat as your Grandfather on that. Generally, if I'm buying a tool that I need for a money-making venture, I'm going to splurge a bit. I got my hands on that PC at Lowes and it seems to be a notch or two above this MLCS. I may end up getting the PC or another good one if I get into this more. I love the one handed clamp on them.

I bought this one as an into jig, just to wet my whistle. I plan on rebuilding our kitchen drawers and this should do fine. After I did all the work on it, it works well and does the job.


----------



## bigike

sorry to hear about that, but you get what you pay for


----------



## dfdye

Grumble grumble. . . . I was considering this jig since it looked decent for the money.

Coincidentally, that Porter Cable you mentioned was my second choice, so it looks like that will be the one I am getting instead!

Thanks so much for your review, Mike! This was extremely helpful and informative.


----------



## Branum

One nice feature with the p-c jig is that if you have the 12" jig you are not stuck with doing joints that are 12" and less. You can clamp some wood as a spacer to the inside of the template and with proper measurements you can make any length of joint you want. There is a video of it but I can't seem to find it right now. If I do find it I will post it.


----------



## mikedrums

Ike, I know you get what you pay for… I even said that.  
For me, there are two points to my review. 
1) even for only 50-60 bucks, the thing should come with parts all bent up.
B) for 50-60 bucks, I *expect* to have to do a bit of reengineering to get the thing to function better.

David, I don't want to scare you away from it. The damage to mine was probably a fluke. The MLCS guy said it's the first time he has that complaint after selling hundreds. 
I mention the other things, just so people make informed decisions. If you're on a tight budget and you don't mind making a few mods, like the sandpaper and making an accurate set-up block, or even scribing some lines on the template teeth, it could be a great jig for you.


----------



## dfdye

Mike, thanks for the follow up, but there are a couple of things about the PC that I think will probably be worth the price for me after hearing your experience. Like you said, it is whether the extra effort and limited capabilities are worth the cost, and even if I don't get a lemon, the extra features of the PC look like they will be worth it in this case. This is why we all post and read reviews, right?


----------



## dbhost

In all fairness, you did buy a painfully basic blind dovetail jig. And they did offer to replace your defective unit. For the price you paid, the few foibles with it are certainly something you can live with, and I am certain the modifications you mention would push the price on such an item up, which is kind of pointless, if you are going to spend more, why not save up for an Omnijig?

Now having said that, it is good to know about these issues.

With my experience with MLCS Customer Service, you might want to mention the updates to them… You might be shocked at how responsive they are to customer input.


----------



## mikedrums

I may have failed to make my points clear in the original post.

I don't have any problems with having to customize cheaper tools. 
I'm used to doing it and it's something I consider when shopping for them.

I'm quite certain that the modifications I mentioned could be done with the current manufacturing processes, with very little set-up/tooling modification, and a tiny cost per unit for material (sandpaper/rubber/glue)... probably under 50 cents wholesale. Certainly not the $350 price difference between this and the Omnijig. 

Also, you want a "a painfully basic blind dovetail jig?" Try a Keller Dovetail jig. Two hundred bucks for a template you screw to a 2×4. That… I don't get at all.

I may have the discussion with MLCS. I still don't think I should have to pay shipping to send it back… but it's possible they do pay for it, and he failed to mention it to me.

BTW, if they are anything like other companies who do a lot of internet commerce, they have already read this post. Thy should have, at least…. it's fast, easy, & free market research.


----------



## 308Gap

For what its worth I got the new one from rockler, it does have a learning curve to it. Would I like the akeda dc-16 YES, can I afford it NO. the rockler one worked great out of the box, half blinds are easy, through DT are best done with 2 routers setup so you dont have to readjust bit depth. It took me one day figure it out, and I just started woodworking. I almost bought the mlcs jig. Thats one of the frustrating things with woodworking is buying a tool thats are suppose to do what it says and they dont. The general tools jig at HD has some good reviews out there also. Thanks for the good review mikedrums.


----------



## mikedrums

I like the looks of that Rockler, with the dust hood and the one handed clamping. 
Have fun and you're welcome.

Just imagine buying tools before the internet!


----------



## mcase

Mike, I have a porter cable that you can have for $50.00. I have the Omnijig and no longer use the 12"


----------



## tunkvalleycustomwood

the omni jig is the way to go i paid a lot for the 24 in one but it paid for its self the first job i used it on


----------



## roman

buy once ….cry once….....never cry again.

I learned the hard way on dove tail jigs and bought increasingly more expensive jigs. I now own two, the liegh and the Festool. Had I saved the money from all inexpensive frustrating never ever worlks right jigs, and just bought the last 2…............I could have owned 2 of each


----------



## mikedrums

I've already modified this one and made several drawers. 
Wish I would've known about your PC a couple weeks ago, I would've bought it.


----------



## SawdustJunky

I feel you pain brother. I purchased a Rockler dovetail jig. As it turned out the template guide was made of hd plastic. The adjustments were quite picky and the joints never really fit as well as I thought they should. I try off and on for a year to make good tight dovetail. I the process I managed to chip off one of the template profiles. I try to order another one. No longer in product but I was invited to purchase a whole new model. I went back to hand making dovetails. That I had control over. One I was reading a wood working magz and saw the Liegh 24 inch dovetail jig. Handmade dovetails are a work of art in my opinion but not so great on production so I purchased the Leigh. Out of the box it made perfect dovetail. Leigh jigs are a bit more expensive and it takes some practice but they make an excellent fit.


----------



## Pam87

I started out with a cheap no name jig from china and it made nice tight dovetails. When I decided to make bigger projects I bough a MLCS 24" jig. So far it seems ready to use out of the box except a problem with the bushing. My old one used a tiny bushing and this one wants a 5/8 bushing. it is 9/16 long and pokes underneath the template by about 1/2 inch so it hits the wood. Has anyone used this bushing? am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mikedrums

Cut it down. Hack saw, then sandpaper on a table or disc sander.


----------

